# 2019 Photo of the Year



## snowbear (Jan 19, 2020)

Congratulations to @Bryan Pereira for the 2019 Photo of the Year: "Elephants in Monochrome"


----------



## Fujidave (Jan 19, 2020)

A worthy winner, congrats on a great shot.


----------



## Photo Lady (Jan 19, 2020)

So Awesome Congrats


----------



## Jeff15 (Jan 19, 2020)

Great shot, well done......


----------



## MSnowy (Jan 19, 2020)

Congrats!


----------



## PJM (Jan 20, 2020)

One of my favorites.  Congratulations!


----------



## Bryan Pereira (Jan 27, 2020)

Thank you all, im glad you like it


----------



## edsland (Jan 28, 2020)

Great choice


----------



## Dean_Gretsch (Jan 28, 2020)

Congrats. Wonderful photo.


----------



## Master Yoda (Mar 26, 2020)

Amazing photo!


----------



## Amocholes (Mar 26, 2020)

Excellent!


----------

